#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Marokkaanse Cuisine >  gehaktbroodjes

## Sorrrr

voor de vulling:


500gr gehakt
een paprika
2 spaanse pepers
1 el paprikapoeder
2el komijn
1el zout
bosje koriander
bosje peterselie
2 uien





voor het deeg:


400 gr bloem
500 gr smida
2 zakjes gist
tl zout
half theeglas olijfolie
handwarm water
extra olie voor het bakken


Bereiding:
maak eerst het deeg door de benodigheden voor het deegte mengen en te kneden tot een soepel deeg maak er twaalf bolletjes van en bestrijk die met nog een beetje olie laat ze met een doek erover 30 min rusten
voor de vulling doe de de uien pepers en paprika in de keukenmachine en maak je ze fijn
hak ook de koriander en de peterselie fijn
meng dat vervolgens met de kruiden en het gehakt


neem dan een bol deeg en maak daar een rondje van laat het midden iets dikker dan de randen verdeel hierover wat van het gehaktmengsel


( laat de randen vrij)


en vouw en dan weer dicht bestrijk met olie en bak m dan in de pizzapan op lage stand
als de onderkant gaar is draai je m om en laat je de andere kant nog even bakken

----------


## webshop Oum Houdhayfa

mmm lekker

----------


## WEWANTMO.RE

Bedankt voor je bijdrage! Eens kijken wie we hiervoor kunnen strikken :chef:

----------


## MarokkaanseBelgi

Hmmm heerlijk

----------


## Framboosje_

mmm lekker

----------


## ali1981

gehakt tajin

----------


## Alice_

Lekker.. je weet niet hoe graag ik dit wil eten  :maf3:

----------


## AnneleinKoot

Mmmmmmm  :knipoog:

----------


## Dinaaa18

ga het zeker proberenn :blozen:

----------


## Koezinasoof

Ziet er goed uit!

----------


## Yasmine77

Bedankt voor het recept

----------


## Zina koezina

Lekker

----------

